# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail zulmü tepkilere rağmen sürüyor

## ceydaaa

israil-zulmu-tepkilere-ragmen-suruyor.jpgİsrail İçişleri Bakanlığı'nın, Kudüs'ün güneyindeki Gilo Mahallesi'nde bin 242 yeni yerleşim inşaatına onay verdiği bildirildi.
İsrail İçişleri Bakanlığı'ndan yapılan açıklamada, ilk etapta, 942 yerleşim biriminin inşasına başlanacağı belirtildi.

Son onayın, İsrail'in bir hafta içinde bu yönde aldığı üçüncü karar olduğu ifade edildi.

Öte yandan, komite geçen çarşamba Kudüs'teki Givat Hamatos bölgesine 2 bin 126, Ramet Şalomu bölgesinde ise bin 500 yeni yerleşim biriminin inşasına onay verdiğini açıklamıştı.

İsrail Hükümeti'nin yaklaşık 2 hafta önce aldığı ''Doğu Kudüs'teki E-1 yerleşim yerinde 3 bin yeni birim inşa etme'' kararını çok sayıda ülke kınamıştı.

timeturk.com

----------

